# Questions, Showing your cat for ther first time?



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

If i was to show my cat for the first time, what would the judges be looking for he is supposed to be a persian as the owners told us. But they have not come up with his papers yet and we think he is a persian cross but crossed with what we dont know. What condition should he be in and what preperations should be made for the show and what do you have to take and what sort of show cage do you need, How old does the cat have to be and wich section can he be entered into? Sorry for so many questions lol. I'm thinking of showing my little Smokey at the Notts + Derby show on 24th of this month. He is very laid back and lovable and has a very shiny coat (must be all the marg he keeps pinching lol)

Even if i decide not to show him i may still go and have a look as iv'e never been to a cat show. 

Pic,s included he is around 7 - 8 months old.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Will answer your other questions after my dinner (had no lunch) but too late for notts and derby now. closing date has gone. i would visit the show and then show at another show


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> Will answer your other questions after my dinner (had no lunch) but too late for notts and derby now. closing date has gone. i would visit the show and then show at another show


Thank you hunni.  shame iv'e missed the deadline, there's always the next one.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes, there are plenty of shows though :smile:

show list (scroll down)

Also read this Cat Show Preparation - Pet Encyclopedia

from the Forum Member Saikou. Very Helpful :001_smile:

I am not sure what the Judge's look for when Judging the Non or 1/2 Pedigrees, Sorry. I assume it's based on temperament and how the cat looks etc....

Obviously your cat should be in excellent condition, fit and healthy. Vaccinations up to date as you must take the Vaccs certificate when you Vet In.

Make sure your cat is clean and groomed. Clean bum (no cling ons :hand: ) and clean bright eyes and clean ears. Claws trimmed front and back.

If you are showing GCCF then they provide the pens. You just need to buy the white show equipment as mentioned in the showing guide by Saikou. If you visit the notts and derby you can buy all the equipment there!

Kittens are between the ages of 14 weeks to 9 months. All non peds need to be neutered by 9 months. After that they enter neuter classes.

I shall find you an example of what classes he could go into next....


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

The Cov & Leicester Show is in Shropshire. The closing date is January 18th 

Address of the show:
BINGLEY HALL,
THE COUNTY SHOWGROUND, STAFFORD ST18 0BD

Not sure if this is too far for you?

BELOW IS COPIED FROM THE COV AND LECIESTER SHOW SCEDULE:

HOUSEHOLD PETS - OPEN CLASSES
891 Black or White Short Haired Cat ..................................................................................... Mrs A Crutchley
892 Black & White Short Haired Cat ...................................................................................... Mrs A Crutchley
893 Tabby or Tabby & White Short Haired Cat ...................................................................... Mrs L Hutchinson
894 Red, Ginger or Tortoiseshell Cat (With or Without White) ................................................... Mrs L Hutchinson
895 AOC Short Haired Cat ......................................................................................................... Mrs N Eaton
896 Any Self Coloured Long Haired Cat ...................................................................................... Mrs N Eaton
897 Any Non Self Coloured Long Haired Cat ................................................................................ Mr N Mays
898 Any Colour Unregistered Cat with Registered Sire or Dam ...................................................... Mr N Mays
899 Any Colour Long or Short Haired Kitten ........................................................................... Mrs A Crutchley
900 Any Colour Unregistered Kitten with Registered Sire or Dam ........................................... Mrs L Hutchinson

*The class number, class and the Judge. These are the OPEN classes where your cat is against the same colour or cat length etc. So you if your cat is over 9 months and if your cat is a black shorthair you;d choose 891.

Or, if you know the parents are registered then you'd choose class 898*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

*You can then choose 3 side classes to enter where you can up against all cats over 9 months who are non peds or unregistered. You can choose 3 but if you want to choose more each extra one will cost £4:yikes: you can also choose the charity class which is not judged but will cost £4 which obviously goes to a cat charity*

901 Ex Stray Cat or Kitten Male .......................................................................................... Mrs L Hutchinson
902 Ex Stray Cat or Kitten Female ....................................................................................... Mrs L Hutchinson
903 First Time Lucky Cat or Kitten (Never been shown before) ..................................................... Mrs N Eaton
904 Cat or Kitten Shown by Child under 16 .................................................................................. Mr N Mays
905 Cat or Kitten shown by Novice Exhibitor ................................................................................ Mr N Mays
906 Best Presented Cat Male or Female ................................................................................ Mrs A Crutchley
907 Best Presented Kitten Male or Female ............................................................................. Mrs A Crutchley
908 With Friend in Pedigree Section ............................................................................................. Mrs N Eaton
909 Most Unusual Coat Pattern ................................................................................................... Mrs N Eaton
910 Veteran Cat (Over 7 Years of Age) ................................................................................ Mrs L Hutchinson
911 Cat or Kitten with the most appealing expression .............................................................. Mrs A Crutchley
912 Unregistered Half Pedigree Cat or Kitten ................................................................................. Mr N Mays
913 AC Radius Cat or Kitten ................................................................................................ Mrs L Hutchinson
914 AC Visitors Cat or Kitten ............................................................................................... Mrs L Hutchinson
915 Cuddliest Cat or Kitten ........................................................................................................... Mr N Mays
916 Charity Class ........................................................................................................................................

*So you could pick numbers:

903, 912, 915 look at the judges be good to maybe get different judges for different opinions etc...*

hope this helps!


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you very much hunni yopu have been a great help.
I will try and pop along to the notts & derby show on 24th
i'm sure hubby doesn't have a footy match to attend that day lol 
so if anyone else is going i will keep my eye's peeled.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hiya purrrr was the cat bought as a pedigree as you say they havent sent you any papers yet, if he/she is a cross breed the im pretty sure the only sections you could show in are the pet/domestic sections.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

raggs said:


> hiya purrrr was the cat bought as a pedigree as you say they havent sent you any papers yet, if he/she is a cross breed the im pretty sure the only sections you could show in are the pet/domestic sections.


No hunni i did not buy him as a pedigree. A couple near me asked if id'e take him because they both work all day and the usual story, they didnt realise how much work a kitten was. (he was 15wks old at the time) They bought him and were told he was a pedigree persian and said they had papers for him they paid £150 for him wich is far too cheep for a pedigree persian. He does have slight persian features more so on some days than others. But i am inclined to think that they were ripped off and the papers were forged. If anything was out of place on the papers the couple would not have had a clue. When they eventually find these papers i will check them out and look up any info such as registration etc. But he is just my little Smokey and i love him to bits.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

of course, and im sure he has a loving home with you too, at the end of the day all that matters is the cat is happy , but you can still think about showing him in the pets section, im sure you would enjoy it, good luck..........chris


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you Chris. I will try and go along to the Notts & Derby show to see how things are and if i like it.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

thats great, im sure you will like it, then you will get the show bug lol and want to go all over the place to different shows, good luck...........chris


----------



## Kiskasiberians (Oct 2, 2008)

There is a Felis Britannica show in Milton Keynes on the 25th if this is not too far away. They have a pet section.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Kiskasiberians said:


> There is a Felis Britannica show in Milton Keynes on the 25th if this is not too far away. They have a pet section.


Thank you hunni, i will check on AA Route planner how far it is.
It's hubby i have to persuade to take me to any of these shows.


----------

